# Some VW/Audi install pics.



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

Here is an older install on an S4 with k04/RS6 turbos. Dual 5 GPH nozzles.
I used the factory washer fluid bottle as the reservoir.
























































































Logs
What a huge difference tuning the controller makes.
Blue is the latest results after more tuning.
Dark Purple is with a little tuning
Pink is the from the earlier posted logs. 0 tuning.
Red is no water injection


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Some VW/Audi install pics. (MKII16v)*

2002 Gti 1.8t. GT2871R 20-25 psi daily on pump gas. 5 gph nozzle.
Controller Mounting
























Pump mounting. Maybe 1.5" of hose between the washer bottle and the pump
































Nozzle mounting
















All plumbed. Maybe 10" total of hose used.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Some VW/Audi install pics. (MKII16v)*

I installed a Progressive 2.5 bar system on this 2000 S4 about 6 months ago. We used a single 7 GPH nozzle. It already had an MTM chip and a 3" exhaust so we thought it would be a great economical mod to do and help with the heatsoak/KR that all these deal with.
This car had the factory airbox in place unlike my other S4 install so I had to find somewhere else for the pump. I found a perfect spot behind the drivers side intercooler. I did have to remove the pump bracket. I drilled a couple holes in this brace and used a hose clamp to secure the pump. I put a silicone coupler around the pump before clamping it.








I hate pulling these bi-pipes out.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Some VW/Audi install pics. (MKII16v)*

I finally got to do an install on my own vehicle. I decided trunk mount would work the best for me. I used riv-nuts to make the tank and bump very simple to take in and out but very solid. I still need to wire up my float switch to my low washer fluid light in the cluster. I also have not chosen where my 3 bar controller will live permanently so for now its just in the glove box. I am using a Klavico 3.5 bar map sensor and a 7 gph nozzle. I daily drive at 17 psi. I will have dyno numbers with and without the kit active soon. Here are some pics of the car and the install.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: Some VW/Audi install pics. (MKII16v)*

Not a VW but what the hell.
Here is an install on an Supercharged 3.4 Tacoma TRD. Devils Own Basic Kit spraying a 5 gph nozzle through the MP62 Blower making 6 psi. It now makes 7 psi with the water spraying through it.


----------



## KESET (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Some VW/Audi install pics. (MKII16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

